# BOCA OC - TRYOUTS



## Clubsoccerfan (Dec 6, 2016)

What: Club Tryouts

When: December 20th through the 22nd

Where: Orange Lutheran High School

 2222 North Santiago Boulevard, Orange, CA 92867

Time: 5:30 to 8:30 p.m. 

Age Groups:Boys/Girls 

5:30 to 6:30 p.m. Boys/Girls 2010 -2008

6:35 to 7:30 p.m. Boys/Girls 2007- 2006

7:30 to 8:30 p.m. Boys/Girls 2005 -2003

Come out and see if you have what it takes to qualify for one of the top clubs in Southern California.

CLICK IMAGE:


----------

